# "DOGG" the tool bag plow driver gets canned LOL...



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21...ed-after-video-of-him-burying-cars-goes-viral

I for one think his gallivanting earned him his pink slip. He casts all of us in a bad light. Who's laughing now? I know I am....

What do you all think?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

So what if he enjoys it? The next driver is gonna do the same damn thing because there is no where else to put the snow. I laughed at the video, and I believe he shouldn't have been fired for plowing the cars in. Taking the video while driving? Maybe, but since when can someone be fired for enjoying their job?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

where is the thread that was started yesterday on this topic? looks like the mods took it down? i don't understand why? there was a good dialogue with points being made on each side - some in support, some against... everyone was civil. i guess difference of opinion is no longer tolerated here? oh well.....

but then again i can't understand why half the threads taken down are removed in the first place? 

this one will likely be gone soon too...


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought twps had parking restrictions in place for this exact reason?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since plow trucks and driveways were invented,snow will be pushed back into the driveway.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

The problem is he represents a company that isn't his own, then like an idiot, went public with his episodes. So, there in lies the problem. Sure have we all had a moment where were like "that dude isn't getting out till spring" with a little chuckle, but this guy went way to far. He was showing off, bragging, and not at all acting like a professional. C-ya-lata-Kehd........


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Where is the viral video?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch as the next driver peels those cars open like a can opener...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1605590 said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught.


Exactly. And this idiot took his guilty little pleasure public because he just couldn't help himself. Now he is reaping exactly what he sowed...


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

The fact is there was a parking ban in effect and those cars shouldn't have been there to begin with. How is he supposed to do his job and not plow the cars in. It's not like he's going out of his way to plow people in, it's incidental to doing his job. I know that the Public Works guys in my town love watching mailboxes get crushed and go flying when they're plowing...so should we fire them all?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sad day.....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm surprised at how many people have come out in defense of that d-bag. "He's just doing his job...", "He enjoyed his job, what's so bad about that?". How about doing your job while not acting like an idiot?

Not one of us could go up to our customers and talk to them the way he did. I'm glad he got fired.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1605587 said:


> Watch as the next driver peels those cars open like a can opener...


:laughing: Exactly!

I thought he would get in trouble. I still laugh every time I watch the video. Poor Dogg.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

darryl g;1605606 said:


> The fact is there was a parking ban in effect and those cars shouldn't have been there to begin with. How is he supposed to do his job and not plow the cars in. It's not like he's going out of his way to plow people in, it's incidental to doing his job. I know that the Public Works guys in my town love watching mailboxes get crushed and go flying when they're plowing...so should we fire them all?


You have entirely missed the point..... This is solely about professionalism or rather lack thereof. And zero to do about a mythical parking ban in his specific area.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

He may be an idiot but the fact is he was doing his job as instructed with no reports of any damages. Now that hes fired he can stay home eat bon bons and collect welfare.......all for doing his job.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

The parking ban isn't a mith...would like a copy of it? It's readily available. If they violate a parking ban they deserve to get plowed in!!!! Maybe it will teach them a lesson. His language needs some cleaning up though.

I stopped at my rental yard yesterday as I was passing by and was talking to the manager. He was telling me that a local contractor was using one of their loaders to push back piles for a town and residents were giving the guy all kinds of grief and threatening him for dumping snow on their lawns. So they'd rather have piles blocking sight lines than some snow on their lawn, which by the way isn't really their lawn, it's town property adjoining the road. I've had people throw their shovels at me for refusing to service their driveways. The bottom line is that most people are self-centered a-holes and have no idea what it takes to keep the roads open and show little to no appreciation for those he bust their butts doing so...all they do is whine and moan...it's all me, me, me.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

he didnt go out of his way to plow anyone in...they were collateral damage from him doing his job..there was a parking ban in effect so i guess the car owners have to reap what they sow as well.

as a matter of fact there was a thread here not to long ago about a guy in CT going out of his way to plow a car in, and by in i mean front sides and back because someone left there car in a place he didnt think it should be and nearly everyone who posted said he was right for doing it,,what makes this guy any differant ?????


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

These days if you get caught on camera doing something that people are strongly opinionated against your in trouble one way or another. Yes it was his job. He made it public with the video. His boss caught wind of it and even if he was right I'm sure his boss had to answer to someone else and it wasn't morally correct and someone had to pay the price.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

MikeA5150;1605631 said:


> He may be an idiot but the fact is he was doing his job as instructed with no reports of any damages. Now that hes fired he can stay home eat bon bons and collect welfare.......all for doing his job.


I agree, I used to get people complaining while I was shelving the roads, dirty looks the whole nine. Watching the video I'd have to say he's a pretty good driver and there was no need for terminating him, repremand yes, termination no.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

MikeA5150;1605631 said:


> He may be an idiot but the fact is he was doing his job as instructed with no reports of any damages. Now that hes fired he can stay home eat bon bons and collect welfare.......all for doing his job.


You can't collect unemployment in this state if you were fired under just cause. I am an employer, and I know all about it. I'm guessing this guy was already trouble for the company in one way or another, and that this stunt was the last straw. I did check, and there was in fact a city wide snow ban during that storm. It doesn't make his actions anymore excusable. We try and represent ourselves as professionals, people in our line of work blatantly and publicly showing their disdain for the very people we ultimately are working for is not ok, ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE DOING IT WITH YOUR BOSSES COMPANY. If you're a one man show, fine, be a dick and see how far it gets you, but don't do it under the employ of another man's company, that is BS.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think his $%&*en mouth got him in more trouble than him doing his job. %$^&en people don't like it when you cause them more work and they don't understand a $%&%en thing about how one way plows work. $%^$ I hate it when people swear so much. They look so $%^&en unprofessional.

I don't think him getting fired had anything to do with moving snow, or the fact that he recorded it. It might have been the attitude.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

The guy didn't deserve to lose his job, you could tell he knew what he was doing. He shouldn't have filmed this because people that don't plow snow for a living don't understand that when you plow the roads you windrow snow into cars and driveways because you have to. Any heavy snows over 8 inches or more are going to piss off lazy americans that can't handle life and there going to b**ch out the plow guys for everything. 
This video was a great video for the plow guys to watch because we can all relate to what it's like in the situation that he was in, we all get those dirty looks and pissed off people complaing about how we do our jobs, what are you going to do we need to make a living. 
I read comments on yahoo coming from people that don't plow snow calling this guy a ahole and they actually think he was plowing cars in on purpose, those people don't understand how plowing works and it sucks for us plow guys that spend days at a time plowing on no sleep.
On a final note the guy lost his job and hopefully he gets another job soon. Maybe he can keep his video's to himself this time so he don't get himself in trouble. We as a society to need to start having more empathy for others and try to look into others perspective also, this goes for the non plow guys and the plow guys as well.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

94gt331;1605673 said:


> The guy didn't deserve to lose his job, you could tell he knew what he was doing. He shouldn't have filmed this because people that don't plow snow for a living don't understand that when you plow the roads you windrow snow into cars and driveways because you have to. Any heavy snows over 8 inches or more are going to piss off lazy americans that can't handle life and there going to b**ch out the plow guys for everything.
> This video was a great video for the plow guys to watch because we can all relate to what it's like in the situation that he was in, we all get those dirty looks and pissed off people complaing about how we do our jobs, what are you going to do we need to make a living.
> I read comments on yahoo coming from people that don't plow snow calling this guy a ahole and they actually think he was plowing cars in on purpose, those people don't understand how plowing works and it sucks for us plow guys that spend days at a time plowing on no sleep.
> On a final note the guy lost his job and hopefully he gets another job soon. Maybe he can keep his video's to himself this time so he don't get himself in trouble. We as a society to need to start having more empathy for others and try to look into others perspective also, this goes for the non plow guys and the plow guys as well.


I will go out on a limb and say everyone who has the above point of view is an employee of a business and not an owner of a business.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

WingPlow;1605638 said:


> he didnt go out of his way to plow anyone in...they were collateral damage from him doing his job..there was a parking ban in effect so i guess the car owners have to reap what they sow as well.
> 
> as a matter of fact there was a thread here not to long ago about a guy in CT going out of his way to plow a car in, and by in i mean front sides and back because someone left there car in a place he didnt think it should be and nearly everyone who posted said he was right for doing it,,what makes this guy any differant ?????


Howdy,
I'm the guy from CT who plowed in that car.
The big difference is that person was warned several times not to park on the hill at the main entrance during a snowstorm.
Then they didn't bother to come out and move their car during clean-up after they were told to.
Also the fact that there was parking spots available but they ignored that because the space was more than 10 feet back to their place.

Now had I did that to someone who was not warned and not told to come out and move their car during clean-up and there were no other parking spots available, I would be a total [email protected]@hole for doing that.

Maybe those people couldn't move their cars, who knows.
That happens all the time in citys with tight spaces.

Doggs worst mistake was laughing about it and making fun of those people and filming that. 
Had he just filmed it and didn't laugh at them, he would have been fine.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1605692 said:


> Howdy,
> I'm the guy from CT who plowed in that car.
> The big difference is that person was warned several times not to park on the hill at the main entrance during a snowstorm.
> Then they didn't bother to come out and move their car during clean-up after they were told to.
> ...


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1605643 said:


> I agree, I used to get people complaining while I was shelving the roads, dirty looks the whole nine. Watching the video I'd have to say he's a pretty good driver and there was no need for terminating him, repremand yes, termination no.


I'd love to hear the reason for him being fired. Doing your job too good and enjoying working. I'd also be willing to bet that OSHA and the labor board would love to hear that he plowed 22 hrs straight then hauled snow for 10 hrs after the blizzard. If I was him and the owners wanted to get in a dick measuring contest, I'd have every Federal and State Labor agency and DOT involved


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1605727 said:


> I'd love to hear the reason for him being fired. Doing your job too good and enjoying working. I'd also be willing to bet that OSHA and the labor board would love to hear that he plowed 22 hrs straight then hauled snow for 10 hrs after the blizzard. If I was him and the owners wanted to get in a dick measuring contest, I'd have every Federal and State Labor agency and DOT involved


I would gather from this public fiasco, that all related agencies are already aware. Id also bet my blizzard income that this guy has had several disciplinary actions taken against him prior to this last stunt. He has ******* written all over his face.

Also, IMO, you'd be a giant prik for tattle tailing on your company over sour grapes. He messed up, plain and simple. As a representative of a company, it is not your place to make your opinions of the customers known in an overtly public manner in such a way that casts negative light on to the company that employs you. You do the work assigned, and keep your damn mouth shut, or find another place to work. You sure as heck don't make a video tape full of curse words, put it on youtube, and then do an interview with the local news station. How incredibly stupid can a person be? Easy, ask this jobless IDIOT.... I can't believe people here in this "professional" forum are in anyway sticking up for this clown.. I will bet a hundred dollars to anyone here that this guy has had SEVERAL infractions with this company on record and that this is not the sole reason his employment was terminated..


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

This was just on the Fox9 news locally haha.


----------



## neman (Jan 13, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1605587 said:


> Watch as the next driver peels those cars open like a can opener...


Or better yet,plow 3 feet away from the cars and curb line.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

He had a video shooting his gf with a airsoft or bb gun.... she seemed to enjoy it. not something I would put on youtube either...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

shovelracer;1605585 said:


> Where is the viral video?


It was pulled form Youtube this morning.

This guy was defiantly a D-Bag and in his childish actions gave everyone in the industry a black eye. I see the guy as a liability to any company and he fired himself by doing what he did.

I did find his narrating funny as hell but as funny as it was at the end of the day he's a D-Bag.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone want to wager a weeks pay that none of the panels on those cars were damaged by snow? How many law suits do you suppose he opened his employer up to showing the world how much he liked burying cars? Doesn't matter if there is a parking ban in effect or not.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

jhenderson9196;1605864 said:


> Anyone want to wager a weeks pay that none of the panels on those cars were damaged by snow? How many law suits do you suppose he opened his employer up to showing the world how much he liked burying cars? Doesn't matter if there is a parking ban in effect or not.


LOL, exactly. I'd like to see some of the guys here defend themselves after hitting a pedestrian that was crossing against the light using the same mentality."I had the green light, so I plowed right into her!" In MA if you hit a car, whether or not they were supposed to be at the location where you hit them, you are at fault. No driver in the car? DEFINITELY your fault. Being an IDIOT and getting it all on video, then bragging about it? LOL.... What a total dumb ass.....

AND....

During his interview with the news station, he went full DB status and wore a damned hoodie with his misspelled name on it... I bet he speaks of himself in the third person too. Can't stop laughing at this guy....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhenderson9196;1605864 said:


> Anyone want to wager a weeks pay that none of the panels on those cars were damaged by snow? How many law suits do you suppose he opened his employer up to showing the world how much he liked burying cars? Doesn't matter if there is a parking ban in effect or not.


That would be a suckers bet.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

It was just on the news here in the Detroit area too....but of course I missed it.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

As funny as it was, I would have fired him too.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1605649 said:


> I think his $%&*en mouth got him in more trouble than him doing his job. %$^&en people don't like it when you cause them more work and they don't understand a $%&%en thing about how one way plows work. $%^$ I hate it when people swear so much. They look so $%^&en unprofessional.
> This is what got him in trouble. Doing his job, ya. But when your stupid enough to video it & put it out there, that's just stupid. Btw. I know of this guy. If you think he's got a db attitude in the video, that's nothing. Real piece of work. Glad to see him fired!
> Oh ya, nice jewelry there, Dogg.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Howdy,
I'm the guy from CT who plowed in that car.
The big difference is that person was warned several times not to park on the hill at the main entrance during a snowstorm.
Then they didn't bother to come out and move their car during clean-up after they were told to.


and the people in that video were also warned, by the govenor of Mass that cars were not to be parked on the street...they chose to ignore that warning just like your car did.

the point i was trying to make was,everyone here applauded you for what you did and are taking offense with what this guy did..which to me is the same thing.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

It was on the news again last night and this am and they interviewed his boss and the Lowell Town manager. It seems as tough if you read between the lines listening to his boss that he was a good employee, listening to the manager....................he's the one that wanted him gone.


Theu also said he was approached about doing a reality TV show..........................can't wait for that one.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

BUFF;1605861 said:


> It was pulled form Youtube this morning.


Meanwhile it's OK for 12 year old boys to post videos that simulate lady parts without actually being such, or for some B porn to be tagged as a truck video. I can regularly find some adult content listed up as I'm searching for vehicle or music videos, but god forbid the world see a homemade video of some guy being a jerk. On the other hand if I was the company owner I would have my lawyers placing great pressure to have that video removed as well. Then it gets you thinking, this is the United States of America. Are we not allowed to express ourselves anymore? I did not see the original video, but it does not sound like he was doing anything illegal (except maybe some distracting while driving) or imposing on the rights of anyone.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

If the video was taken from outside nothing would be talked about. Hes a snow plow operator not a school teacher. The video was just on Philly Fox News with the owner of the company, she stated that Dogg has always been a good driver but the video may hurt their reputation. He may be an idiot but unless he signed some sort of contract when hired that he was not permitted to video tape while working the labor laws are on his side. He most likely already has lawyers knocking on his door......Back pay, stress, legal fees etc.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I would hire this guy in a heartbeat!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

MikeA5150;1606097 said:


> If the video was taken from outside nothing would be talked about. Hes a snow plow operator not a school teacher. The video was just on Philly Fox News with the owner of the company, she stated that Dogg has always been a good driver but the video may hurt their reputation. He may be an idiot but unless he signed some sort of contract when hired that he was not permitted to video tape while working the labor laws are on his side. He most likely already has lawyers knocking on his door......Back pay, stress, legal fees etc.


j

Lol, where do you guys come from!? There are no labor laws protecting dogg the idiot. Here in ma employment is "at will". Meaning there are no contracts either way
between an employer and employee. You can quit or get fired at any time for any reason. No lawyers are knocking on his door. Some of you guys are so full of it......


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

shovelracer;1606091 said:


> Meanwhile it's OK for 12 year old boys to post videos that simulate lady parts without actually being such, or for some B porn to be tagged as a truck video. I can regularly find some adult content listed up as I'm searching for vehicle or music videos, but god forbid the world see a homemade video of some guy being a jerk. On the other hand if I was the company owner I would have my lawyers placing great pressure to have that video removed as well. Then it gets you thinking, this is the United States of America. Are we not allowed to express ourselves anymore? I did not see the original video, but it does not sound like he was doing anything illegal (except maybe some distracting while driving) or imposing on the rights of anyone.


Again. Completely missing the point.....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

ducaticorse;1606126 said:


> Again. Completely missing the point.....


I'm wit you Ducati

If that was my companys name on the truck I would want blood

You spend years building a rep and one A hole can bring it all down

If their contract doesn't get renewed next year how many other guys are going to be looking for work

The company had no choice but to fire him , not a second thought I bet

However, I have to admit ,I laughed my arse off when I saw it,but told my wife he was done the moment he posted the video

good luck to the company, I hope they endure


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the point. Without seeing the original video and only the news clip with no audio my take is this. The roads needed to be cleared and it is his job to do that. Someone mid shovel who he pushes snow back into their spot so what. Eventually all the snow needs to move to the side anyhow. If the cars were not there he could have done his job more efficiently and ultimately saved the city some money. I've been around situations like this a few times and let me tell you even if he made the snow magically disappear the owners of the cars would have thrown the snow back into the cleared street because it would have been more effort to throw it to the side.

Now without knowing for sure if he has intentionally pushing in car doors or creating a hazard then that is a problem. I can only guess that the video went something to the effect of: "Here we are in Boston, sure would be nice if these idiots moved their cars. Here is one guy now, nope he's not getting out. Here is some more for you pal. All these cars getting buried in, there not going to get out till March. Dogg out..." The only thing I see is a potential hazard while driving. I'm pretty sure though there is no law about holding a video recorder and driving. Cell phones, hamburgers, yes, but specifically video devices, likely not. Now it does look bad in the eyes of the public, cause lets face it they fully expect him to plow them out not in, or at least not make it worse, but that is his job. That is the process start in the middle and move it to the sides. What are they supposed to do? His mistake was video taping the work, which brings up opinions from the world, many of whom have not been in either the plow driver or buried car situation.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll add that it does look bad for the company, cause more than likely he mentioned who he was plowing for. That would have been a poor choice and any company should have the right to take action on an employee who makes the organization look bad. I guess we all need to update our employee handbooks to include that no employee shall take or record media of company doings nor share them with others without specific consent from the company.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

The point has nothing to do with whether he was good at his job or not. It has everything to do with his ethics and moral base. He was clearly taking undue amounts of pleasure in making people's lives miserable, and then taking it two steps past that, 1. Publishing video of his antics and 2. Doing a fahkin news interview continuing to brag about his exploits, all under the name of a business not his own. All you guys defending this clown obviously haven't started and fostered a business on your own. Otherwise you would get it. I don't blame you for not, because you have to experience the blood sweat and tears that it takes to do so in order to fully understand , but the fact of the matter is his termination was more than justified.


----------



## Sweetride (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-PzOGskJ3jA#!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

ducaticorse;1606189 said:


> The point has nothing to do with whether he was good at his job or not. It has everything to do with his ethics and moral base. He was clearly taking undue amounts of pleasure in making people's lives miserable, and then taking it two steps past that, 1. Publishing video of his antics and 2. Doing a fahkin news interview continuing to brag about his exploits, all under the name of a business not his own. All you guys defending this clown obviously haven't started and fostered a business on your own. Otherwise you would get it. I don't blame you for not, because you have to experience the blood sweat and tears that it takes to do so in order to fully understand , but the fact of the matter is his termination was more than justified.


Yes, you are entirely correctly. You are the only established business that has commented on this topic. The rest of us are just plowing for beer money. Get real. Professional or not this guy was obviously in character or else those guys up there talk wicked funny. There is absolutely nothing wrong with his plowing the way he did. His mistake was making the video. The video is why he would have been canned, it should not be for his plowing. The outrage is generally his plowing, and the video is only used to highlight it. Would I have fired him for plowing like that, probably not unless there was major proven damages. For making the video, no. For making the video public and causing me more headaches, most likely. Bottom line though is it is freaking hilarious, because it did not happen to me.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

It can he funny, depends on what contrext you look at it from. Obviously I know I'm not the only business owner here too. Also Shovelracer, this clown wasnt in character. He's really that much of a doosh.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Some pretty heated discussion of this here: http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com...-about-burying-cars-and-driveways-goes-viral/


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just watched the video again. I didnt see or hear any mention of the conpany name, only his own. MA must have their own set of labor laws, here the law clearly states "Documented Just Cause For Termination ". Take a look at the video from NYC from a couple years ago when the loader got stuck and damaged all those cars from stupidity and they were city employees. No reprimands or terminations, beceause they were working and under adverse conditions. As long as he didnt speak directly to the public, I'd hire him for his plowing skills. When I had between 20 & 30 plow operators they were a mix of true gentlemen, tattoos, nose rings, you name it who all got a bit crazy at times but did a good job plowing. Thin skin does'nt get you very far around here !!!!:laughing:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The companies spokesperson screwed up as well...The only remorse that she expressed was that of the embarrassment that he caused the company, yet nothing expressed for the people who had to dig out those cars. Didn't even offer to assist w/ the clean out. "By all means think it, as long as you don't put it out there for everybody to see", is her position.

Dog isn't going anywhere. He will be plowing again after the smoke clears...people have short term memories & his employer doesn't really want to lose him.

I don't think he's a bad person, just someone who needs a lot of attention. He's probably a well seasoned & dependable operator...his down side is that his low IQ got the better part of him, as he didn't have the foresight to see the repercussions of the outcome, not only w/ what he did, but also with what he said after the fact.

The apology was weak, because it wasn't stated by him nor the company spokesperson...and that is just pathetic. They still need to do a formal apology, regardless of any parking ban.


----------



## dutch67 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

WingPlow;1606080 said:


> Howdy,
> I'm the guy from CT who plowed in that car.
> The big difference is that person was warned several times not to park on the hill at the main entrance during a snowstorm.
> Then they didn't bother to come out and move their car during clean-up after they were told to.
> ...


I did it to make a point to someone who refused to listen to SEVERAL warnings, had another spot to park in off the hill and couldn't be bothered to come out and move their car during cleanup.

Big difference between someone who parked on the street for a once time occurance blizzard that big. 
Maybe those people just couldn't move their cars somewhere else and got caught there.

I think most of us know that and that's why we take offense at what dogg did.

Now had they been doing that all winter long and ignored repeated warnings to move their cars and then dogg did that, I think we would have applauded him.

just my 2 cents.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

The only remorse that she expressed was that of the embarrassment that he caused the company, yet nothing expressed for the people who had to dig out those cars.



well why would she ???????


he didnt go out of his way to push more then normal amount of snow that comes off the plow into them


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Dogg is a grade a db. End of story.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

darryl g;1605606 said:


> The fact is there was a parking ban in effect and those cars shouldn't have been there to begin with. How is he supposed to do his job and not plow the cars in. It's not like he's going out of his way to plow people in, it's incidental to doing his job. I know that the Public Works guys in my town love watching mailboxes get crushed and go flying when they're plowing...so should we fire them all?


Lowell is a city, small, not any where like NYC. Though when in an urban setting many properties do not have parking. Then if they do the driveway can only fit two cars. Four aduts live in that house then two cars have to be parked in the street.

There comes a point when common sense should say just because we can push snow back more does not mean that it is best to do so. That was a bad call on those in charge of that city snow removal to push the snow when there was no more room to push it too.

Whether or not due to keeping costs down my suburban town basically goes up a street once then back down the other way only pushing enough snow to clear enough road to allow two cars to pass each other.

In the years past the trucks would keep going back and forth pushing the snow closer to the curb. Everytime reclosing one's driveway with a plow row. Now no multiple plow row closings per storm.

People use to complain about the repeated driveway closings. Now no one complains about the roads not being pushed back to the curb.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Dogg was just doing his job. When you plow roads they make you push it back to the curbs. We have to do it too. That was a lot of snow. 

We have the same thing. People shoveling their drives all look at you like your a jerk or something. They act like we are doing it on purpose just to bust their balls.They shovel half their snow in the street and we have to clean it up again. 

I don't think his intentions where to do any damage. Those cars shouldn't't have been in the street. There was a parking ban. If you parked in the street. You deserve to get plowed in. Its kind of like those trailer trucks you all complain about. 


He looked like a real good driver. He is a tool though. It was a funny video. He had been on for who knows how many hours. When he posted the vid I don't think he thought it would blow up like that.



I don't blame the boss for letting him go. He did make them look bad.

But it has to be on the list of the top ten for plowing vids :laughing:


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Whether or not a house has no driveway parking or a unit has 4 cars in no way justifies them being on the street at that time. Those cars should have been ticketed and towed within an hour of the snow falling. The parking ban went into effect long before that and the people had more than enough time to move them. Having nowhere to go is not the towns problem. Those cars impeded emergency snow removal operations, cost the town extra money, and were breaking the law. People are only concerned about themselves. Not saying they should intentionally be buried, but they certainly have no reason to complain about the snow being pushed back.

Quick story. A few years ago we had several heavy storms finished off with a nice 2 day blizzard. The snow banks were easily 5 foot at the roadsides. One town we work in hired the county wing trucks to bench the curbs. Keep in mind this is 5-7 days after the storm so everyone has cleared out and the roads are dry. These guys came in and benched everything. There were hundreds of driveways in this town that had 3 foot tall frozen, heavy, chunky snow mounds placed across their driveways. Mid day mind you. Our phones went crazy cause junior needed to get to music lessons, etc. The reality is that the operators created a huge safety problem trapping in anyone that was home and blocking out emergency crews. I'm sure the phone blew up that night when all these people came home from work and had to dig there way in then listen to the wife B about how she couldn't get to her nail appointment. That did not make the news, no one got fired, and generally it was accepted as part of the process. 

The other one comes to mind about the NYC storm with the famous loader. This happens all the time. In Hoboken car doors are ripped off all the time because people do not move the cars, and the roads are not wide enough for 2 parking rows and a full size plow rig. This doesn't draw attention either. Again part of the process. Go on you tube and spend the night searching, there are hundreds of videos of plows being and causing damage, getting stuck, etc. Just part of the process. My favorite are the homeowners sitting in the window with a cup of coffee calling the neighbors plow guy an idiot because he is having a tough time moving the 20" that fell. These are the people that deserve to be plowed in.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

^^ Or better yet, the neighbor sitting inside with his coffee and video camera the morning after a big storm complaining about the noise the plow guy or loader operator is making and how he is going to call the cops or the town or write his congressman about it.

I too remember that storm a few years back obviously where the snow along the roads, especially in developments and side roads, was about 4-5+ feet high. I had a picture on my old phone of a customer's daughter's Jetta parked on the street (not overnight, for picture purposes) and the snow was well over the roof of her car!

However, alot of practices that would normally be completely unacceptable seem to not be so "unacceptable" after a severe storm when everyone is tired and overwhelmed.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. THIS IS NOT ABOUT HIS PLOWING ABILITIES, OR HOW HE WAS PLOWING. IT IS ABOUT HIS ATTITUDE AND PUBLIC ANTICS WHILE REPRESENTING THE COMPANY WHO EMPLOYS HIM. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606622 said:


> I'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. THIS IS NOT ABOUT HIS PLOWING ABILITIES, OR HOW HE WAS PLOWING. IT IS ABOUT HIS ATTITUDE AND PUBLIC ANTICS WHILE REPRESENTING THE COMPANY WHO EMPLOYS HIM. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


And like I said GUY. That's a BS reason to fire someone and I'd have every State and Federal labor agency and DOT so far up that boss's @ss they'd be bleeding when it was all done for. :salute:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

ducaticorse;1606622 said:


> I'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. THIS IS NOT ABOUT HIS PLOWING ABILITIES, OR HOW HE WAS PLOWING. IT IS ABOUT HIS ATTITUDE AND PUBLIC ANTICS WHILE REPRESENTING THE COMPANY WHO EMPLOYS HIM. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


Nobody knew who he plowed for or what company he worked for. He didn't mention a co name on the vid. If the NEWS MEDIA didn't twist this around like the guy was doing something wrong and turn it into a circus you still wouldn't know. I still don't know the name of the co he plowed for. Do you?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1606622 said:


> I'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. THIS IS NOT ABOUT HIS PLOWING ABILITIES, OR HOW HE WAS PLOWING. IT IS ABOUT HIS ATTITUDE AND PUBLIC ANTICS WHILE REPRESENTING THE COMPANY WHO EMPLOYS HIM. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


Yes, but it did appear that he did a good job of plowing...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606636 said:


> And like I said GUY. That's a BS reason to fire someone and I'd have every State and Federal labor agency and DOT so far up that boss's @ss they'd be bleeding when it was all done for. :salute:


LOL, for what may I ask? You're funny because you have no idea what you're talking about.... When was the last time you had :every State and Federal labor agency and DOT so far up that boss's @ss they'd be bleeding when it was all done for" to someone? All show, NO GO, GUY....


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

plowing for 20 plus hours.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

quigleysiding;1606638 said:


> Nobody knew who he plowed for or what company he worked for. He didn't mention a co name on the vid. If the NEWS MEDIA didn't twist this around like the guy was doing something wrong and turn it into a circus you still wouldn't know. I still don't know the name of the co he plowed for. Do you?


RSG Contracting, Lowell MA.

And it was DOGG the CLOWN who did the voluntary interview with the NEWS MEDIA so he could get his 5 min of fame. Well, HE SURE GOT IT LOL..........


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606669 said:


> plowing for 20 plus hours.


Oh, you saw this guys logs? Or did you hear from a guy who knows a guy, who saw it on tv?


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahaha, funny video but even better yesterday they had him on 100.7 WZLX and Dogg himself was like "o there is no way i am getting fired, my boss loves me. I have been working for this company 5 years and wish i found this job 25 years ago". I know that he was doing his job and doing it well, but come on man don't be stupid and post a youtube video and then start making news appearances. Should have stayed out of sight, and out of mind.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606671 said:


> Oh, you saw this guys logs? Or did you hear from a guy who knows a guy, who saw it on tv?


Logs, LOL He was interviewed on Fox, he said he made the video at hour 22 to entertain himself.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606674 said:


> Logs, LOL He was interviewed on Fox, he said he made the video at hour 22 to entertain himself.


Oh, so DOT goes off of curse filled spectacles caught on video instead of logs now? Do you even drive truck? I'm curious to know? Are you aware that there are certain exceptions for plow operators contracting for the state as far as the 14 hour on 10 hour off, 30 min birth breaks are concerned? Or are you just that naive to think that everyone on the state quits for ten hours to break in the middle of a blizzard?


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606680 said:


> Oh, so DOT goes off of curse filled spectacles caught on video instead of logs now? Do you even drive truck? I'm curious to know? Are you aware that there are certain exceptions for plow operators contracting for the state as far as the 14 hour on 10 hour off, 30 min birth breaks are concerned? Or are you just that naive to think that everyone on the state quits for ten hours to break in the middle of a blizzard?


Only been driving trailer dumps and tri-axles for 9 yrs now, I ran combos for 8 yrs for the state . He was plowing for the city of Lowell not the state and if he was plowing for the state his employer would have to pay him prevailing wage then.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

http://wzlx.cbslocal.com/2013/02/22/dogg-the-plowman-video/

Here is the DOGGS interview about how he is not going to be fired, if he didn't do the interview with the media he would still have his job. O well live and learn


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606687 said:


> Only been driving trailer dumps and tri-axles for 9 yrs now, I ran combos for 8 yrs for the state . He was plowing for the city of Lowell not the state and if he was plowing for the state his employer would have to pay him prevailing wage then.


What does whatever he was getting paid have anything to do with this topic? What agencies, and for what reasons, would you stick up your bosses ass for firing you for being an ass hole? I'm curious...

I line them up for you

MA DOT

MA department of labor

And since you mentioned the feds, who have ZERO jurisdiction in this case anyway because it had nothing to do with interstate commerce, the FMCSA


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606695 said:


> What does whatever he was getting paid have anything to do with this topic? What agencies, and for what reasons, would you stick up your bosses ass for firing you for being an ass hole? I'm curious...
> 
> I line them up for you
> 
> ...


So then you know you dont need log books if your within 100 air miles of the shop. The truck gets punched in and punched out at the town barn, that alone can prove he's been plowing for over 20 plus hours


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606697 said:


> So then you know you dont need log books if your within 100 air miles of the shop. The truck gets punched in and punched out at the town barn, that alone can prove he's been plowing for over 20 plus hours


You didnt answer my question....

I want to know why you would try and get your company in trouble because YOU GOT FIRED FOR BEING AN ASS HOLE...

You said you would bring an inspectional stick up your bosses ass if you were DOGG. I want to know how you would sick the heavy hand of the US transportation and labor department down on to your boss so hard "it bleeds"...


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606707 said:


> You didnt answer my question....
> 
> I want to know why you would try and get your company in trouble because YOU GOT FIRED FOR BEING AN ASS HOLE...
> 
> You said you would bring an inspectional stick up your bosses ass if you were DOGG. I want to know how you would sick the heavy hand of the US transportation and labor department down on to your boss so hard "it bleeds"...


The guy should of never been fired period, he F#$ked up and put the video on youtube which wasn't smart, I'll give you that.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606713 said:


> The guy should of never been fired period, he F#$ked up and put the video on youtube which wasn't smart, I'll give you that.


City and state contracts are very political. You cannot have a lose cannon like this guy making vids, posting them, then doing news conferences. I don't care if he was God's personal gift to the snow and ice industry..


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606718 said:


> City and state contracts are very political. You cannot have a loose cannon like this guy making vids, posting them, then doing news conferences. I don't care if he was God's personal gift to the snow and ice industry..


I agree with you 100%....I know I've been around the game a little while, but I also stand by that he should of not been fired, removed from plowing that route for the city I could even agree with, but not fired from working for them full time when construction picks up in the spring thru fall months


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who cares he probably made more money off YouTube hits then his entire career of plowing. Now he's getting offers for reality shows, that video was the best thing he could've done.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

ducaticorse;1606622 said:


> I'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. THIS IS NOT ABOUT HIS PLOWING ABILITIES, OR HOW HE WAS PLOWING. IT IS ABOUT HIS ATTITUDE AND PUBLIC ANTICS WHILE REPRESENTING THE COMPANY WHO EMPLOYS HIM. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


What's that? I'm sorry could you rephrase it?

LOL...yeah, he created a PR nightmare for his boss and the city. Choosing to defend him is too hard of a path so they let him go.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606727 said:


> I agree with you 100%....I know I've been around the game a little while, but I also stand by that he should of not been fired, removed from plowing that route for the city I could even agree with, but not fired from working for them full time when construction picks up in the spring thru fall months


Thing is with that train of thought, you have no idea if he was a problem child prior to this event. To be fair, I don't either, but judging by this man's self published character, he's been in the penalty box once or twice before.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

plowguy43;1606733 said:


> Who cares gearhead probably made more money off YouTube hits then his entire career of plowing. Now he's getting offers for reality shows, that video was the best thing he could've done.


And it all works out in the end.. Must've been fate... Now I have an idiot plow driver show to look forward to on tv along with our idiot "wicked tuna" choads. God help me....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good thing I didn't have video back in my early days of plowing.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

mackclmodel;1606669 said:


> plowing for 20 plus hours.


One of the towns near me had their crews on a 36 hour shift. A lot of things are different under a declared state of emergency.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

darryl g;1606743 said:


> One of the towns near me had their crews on a 36 hour shift. A lot of things are different under a declared state of emergency.


I ran a combo for 48.5 hrs for the state a few yrs ago when we had that big ice storm


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

ducaticorse;1606718 said:


> City and state contracts are very political. You cannot have a loose cannon like this guy making vids, posting them, then doing news conferences. I don't care if he was God's personal gift to the snow and ice industry..


Totally correct, if a selectman or even a friend of a town politican gets pissed there goes the companies contract. My father told me in this age you cant do anything without being seen by the public, someone is always watching(cell phones, cell phone cameras, it only takes one call or a quick video). But this guy went out of his way to show everyone and then went on TV and radio. If i was his boss i would be pissed, this guy has just put your contract for the future in jeopardy, because he ran his mouth, doesn't mean he is a bad guy he's out there just trying to make a buck like everyone else. He made a mistake and got dealt the consequences, he now regrets what he did.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I was out for 36 hours myself (noon Friday to midnight Saturday) and pointed my truck home when my GPS started talking to me...while it was in map mode, lol.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

ducaticorse;1606741 said:


> And it all works out in the end.. Must've been fate... Now I have an idiot plow driver show to look forward to on tv along with our idiot "wicked tuna" choads. God help me....[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy Sh** don't get me started on that show you GOOGIN. god damn made up word for that show. Wicked Tuna is worse than gold rush.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys ever watch the tow show Highway thru hell on the national geo ch.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mackclmodel;1606760 said:


> You guys ever watch the tow show Highway thru hell on the national geo ch.


Seen ice road truckers, seen some cuts of highway through hell. I think I saw a truck almost fall off a mountain on that show if it was the same show I'm thinking about. F THAT.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Ya. That's it, them boys earn there money ten fold


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ducaticorse;1606741 said:


> And it all works out in the end.. Must've been fate... Now I have an idiot plow driver show to look forward to on tv along with our idiot "wicked tuna" choads. God help me....


Jealous? I am. Same thing with those Jersey Shore kids. I did plenty of dumb stuff growing up with my friends, I would've loved making millions doing it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

plowguy43;1606784 said:


> Jealous? I am. Same thing with those Jersey Shore kids. I did plenty of dumb stuff growing up with my friends, I would've loved making millions doing it.


I'd be a liar if I said I was a saint.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If my employee made me look that bad, and exposed me to that amount of public scrutiny and potential damage suits, firing would be the best thing that happened to him. After that I would consult my attorney and see if I could sue. If I could I would go after everything he's got, then I'd take his dreams. That man had to be intentionally trying to destroy the company filming that , not to mention his running commentary. Nobody can be that stupid!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

jhenderson9196;1607047 said:


> If my employee made me look that bad, and exposed me to that amount of public scrutiny and potential damage suits, firing would be the best thing that happened to him. After that I would consult my attorney and see if I could sue. If I could I would go after everything he's got, then I'd take his dreams. That man had to be intentionally trying to destroy the company filming that , not to mention his running commentary. Nobody can be that stupid!


DOGG is literally that fahkin stupid....


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

The guy seems like a pretty normal down to earth guy. Here is another one of his videos.HAHAHA
This guy is an idiot. Anyone with a business would fire him after the BS he pulled.






His plowing video is back up!!! It is funny, I'll give him that.






Guy does LOVE his job


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

nepatsfan;1607069 said:


> The guy seems like a pretty normal down to earth guy. Here is another one of his videos.HAHAHA
> This guy is an idiot. Anyone with a business would fire him after the BS he pulled.
> 
> 
> ...


"ya know that song, chantilly lace.??......this aint it".........freakin awesome !!!


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Waah !:crying:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ducaticorse;1606189 said:


> The point has nothing to do with whether he was good at his job or not. It has everything to do with his ethics and moral base. He was clearly taking undue amounts of pleasure in making people's lives miserable, and then taking it two steps past that, 1. Publishing video of his antics and 2. Doing a fahkin news interview continuing to brag about his exploits, all under the name of a business not his own. All you guys defending this clown obviously haven't started and fostered a business on your own. Otherwise you would get it. I don't blame you for not, because you have to experience the blood sweat and tears that it takes to do so in order to fully understand , but the fact of the matter is his termination was more than justified.


Amen, Brother......Thumbs Up

I own my own business, and if my employee did that, he'd be fired as well. Everything is PR in business, and I would not be surprised if the company loses their contract because of this.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

ducaticorse;1606695 said:


> What does whatever he was getting paid have anything to do with this topic? What agencies, and for what reasons, would you stick up your bosses ass for firing you for being an ass hole? I'm curious...
> 
> I line them up for you
> 
> ...


just curious because i dont know , but if this guy was breaking any rules wouldnt that fall back onto himself ? i mean hes a licensed driver which means he has to know what the rules are himself . hed be implicating himslef wouldnt he if he went to agenscies and addmited breaking rules ? he himself broke laws if they were infact broken . just asking because it should be that way since hes licensed and should know the rules .


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

"I am the dogg, the big bad dogg, the plow driver" First it was dogg the bounty hunter, now were gunna have Dogg the plow driver on some SH*TY tv show. His youtube page says he is now happy he got fired.

reminds me of south park


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

gmcdan;1607564 said:


> just curious because i dont know , but if this guy was breaking any rules wouldnt that fall back onto himself ? i mean hes a licensed driver which means he has to know what the rules are himself . hed be implicating himslef wouldnt he if he went to agenscies and addmited breaking rules ? he himself broke laws if they were infact broken . just asking because it should be that way since hes licensed and should know the rules .


You are correct, but the rules also apply to the motor carrier as well. It doesnt matter anyway, because no rules were broken (as far as we know).

I posted this response to (at the time) someone who didnt actually think about what they were typing before they typed it.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ducaticorse;1605562 said:


> http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21...ed-after-video-of-him-burying-cars-goes-viral
> 
> I for one think his gallivanting earned him his pink slip. He casts all of us in a bad light. Who's laughing now? I know I am....
> 
> What do you all think?


Dogg has officially been Politically Corrected . If Im stupid enough to not heed a warning and leave my vehicle on a street after a blizzard , My ace deserves to be buried .
bleeding heart liberals. shame on the mess


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

ducaticorse;1606622 said:


> i'm only going to say this one more time, then never address this subject again. I will put it in caps so those who still dont get it can maybe understand. This is not about his plowing abilities, or how he was plowing. It is about his attitude and public antics while representing the company who employs him. What is so damned hard to understand about this??????


bingo!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21...ed-after-video-of-him-burying-cars-goes-viral
Dogg has an apology video out now, couldn't find it on his youtube, but My Fox Boston has it.

My Fox Boston are such hounds for this type of drama, drama and Maria Stephanos are the only thing keeping them going. Seems like they are hurting for news.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

apologizing for your thoughts ? 2013 mind control . keep voting for change , you'll get i sooner than later


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Spool it up;1607971 said:


> apologizing for your thoughts ? 2013 mind control . keep voting for change , you'll get i sooner than later


Why do you call it "mind control" ? Are you evoking his 1st amendment rights ?

I find it funny that everyone seems to jump on this topic when someone does something wrong, and they face disciplinary actions from somewhere, that "their rights are being stepped upon". IMO, just an attempt to excuse people who act in negative behavior, while justify their actions, citing the 1st amendment as their basis for reason.

Well, if our forefathers who wrote those words were here today, they'd be enraged that their words are being misrepresented for the ill behavior of those misusing their thoughts. Theses rights that were granted to us as a nation to protect us against tyranny and abuse by those in power, and not to release us of the consequences of poor decision making. He used poor judgment, and as far as I'm concerned, the owner of the company who fired the drog utilized his 1st amendment rights and fired his ass justifiably.

So, yeah... you can say anything you want, but don't expect to not to feel the repercussions of you own stupid actions....


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Spool it up;1607689 said:


> Dogg has officially been Politically Corrected . If Im stupid enough to not heed a warning and leave my vehicle on a street after a blizzard , My ace deserves to be buried .
> bleeding heart liberals. shame on the mess


There were no laws broken.

He is not the smartest tool in the shed, proof he put himself on youtube making fun of others misfortune.

However he did his job.

He did not hit any cars.

He did as he was instructed, to push back the snow more to widen the roads.

He showed skill in being able to get close to the cars without hitting them.

Public outrage at the cars being plowed under.

Fire Doggs boss for instructing him to push back the snow when there was no more space to push back further.

Fire City HWY Dept Head for instructing their subcontractor to push back the snow when there was no more space to push back further.

Fire the City Counsel for instructing their HWY Dept Head for instructing their subcontractor to push back the snow when there was no more space to push back further.

Fire the Mayor because the buck stops there. He allowed faulty work instructions to be sent.

People that wanted Dogg fired then want the man at the wheel to take the blame for the Titanic sinking.

I say blame the captain that order Full Speed Ahead through an ice field.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

32vld;1608059 said:


> There were no laws broken.
> 
> He is not the smartest tool in the shed, proof he put himself on youtube making fun of others misfortune.
> 
> ...


Another one that just doesn't get it. If you read every post in this thread, and still think DOGG did nothing wrong, then you need to take a serious look at how you and your employees (if you have any) are conducting themselves. Perhaps an unbiased outside consultant would be in order.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ducaticorse;1608153 said:


> Another one that just doesn't get it. If you read every post in this thread, and still think DOGG did nothing wrong, then you need to take a serious look at how you and your employees (if you have any) are conducting themselves. Perhaps an unbiased outside consultant would be in order.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does everyone in MA sound ********?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

wislxer;1608196 said:


> Is it just me or does everyone in MA sound ********?


LOL, We all don't have the ridiculous accents. It really depends on what town you grew up in, and where you went to school.

Mat Damon's accent in "The Departed" was fake as ****e, and he's from Cambridge!!

Don't you guys from MN say 'gee wiz" and "doncha know" all the time?


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else posted his apology on youtube. He does have a point...if you turn off the audio he's not doing anything wrong.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

darryl g;1608209 said:


> I don't know if anyone else posted his apology on youtube. He does have a point...if you turn off the audio he's not doing anything wrong.


If he kept his mouth shut, and never promoted the vid, then didnt do a damn news interview, he'd still have a job. His plowing abilities were never the issue. That is the point I've tried painfully in vain to point out here the last few days...


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

ducaticorse;1608205 said:


> LOL, We all don't have the ridiculous accents. It really depends on what town you grew up in, and where you went to school.
> 
> Mat Damon's accent in "The Departed" was fake as ****e, and he's from Cambridge!!
> 
> Don't you guys from MN say 'gee wiz" and "doncha know" all the time?


The heavy MN accent is undisputedly ******** 



 luckily I'm from WI so it wasn't bred into me. However after living here for 5+ years I do catch myself saying "Ohh suure, suure" and "Youuu bet" a lot.

I work in Ely MN (20 miles south of Canada) in the summer and it sounds like I'm living in the movie Fargo. Nice people though!

And BTW anyone who wears a hoodie with their own nickname deserves to get fired on general principle.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

wislxer;1608220 said:


> The heavy MN accent is undisputedly ********
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I said the same thing about the hoodie... Right on there!


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to go way ot but this thread is waaay overdone anyway. He deserved to get fired. End of story. And this is from the perspective of an employee, not owner. If I posted garbage like this on youtube and my bosses found out about I would fully expect to be fired immediately regardless of how I plowed. Unacceptable. Done.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Did anyone notice the T-shirt he's wearing ....while he's apologizing for offending people, lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

From an employer standpoint - he should have been disciplined. If it didn't go viral or if he didn't post the video, he would've have even been spoken too by his boss (if he were to come out and tell the boss what he did).

From an employee standpoint - I'm sure there are plenty of other guys out there who are doing similar things, saying similar things, etc - they just don't post a video while they are doing it - water under the bridge.

From the Dogg's standpoint - he posted it, it went viral, websites like these are talking about it getting it more traffic, Traffic to Youtube = $$$, and now he is laughing his way to the bank. 

America at its finest right there, everyone loves a car wreck/to rubberneck


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

plowguy43;1608269 said:


> From an employer standpoint - he should have been disciplined. If it didn't go viral or if he didn't post the video, he would've have even been spoken too by his boss (if he were to come out and tell the boss what he did).
> 
> From an employee standpoint - I'm sure there are plenty of other guys out there who are doing similar things, saying similar things, etc - they just don't post a video while they are doing it - water under the bridge.
> 
> ...


He MAY make a couple of bucks off of youtube hits, but the hype is over at this point, and any money to be made there has already been made. As for a reality TV show? I highly doubt it. Think about how difficult it would be to shoot something like that in MA, when last year we had 8 inches? Maybe they could make one up about his daily going-ons but there are already plenty of shows following the lives of jack asses on tv. Would it be worth producing another one? I think he will be hired by another company and blend back into to life as usual.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Im gonna try to hire him.

I heard he is singing opening day at Fenway.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I think people just misinterpreted him. He did say "I'm sorry, was your car down there?" as well as "if you want to find your car, you come see me and I'll let you know where it is." Sounds pretty cordial, friendly and helpful to me. :laughing:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

nepatsfan;1608289 said:


> Im gonna try to hire him.
> 
> I heard he is singing opening day at Fenway.


The only guy going to the Poor Farm in all of this...........................................is Dogg's dentist.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

What a idiot...If he worked for me and did something like that I'd can him too.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

ducaticorse;1608153 said:


> Another one that just doesn't get it. If you read every post in this thread, and still think DOGG did nothing wrong, then you need to take a serious look at how you and your employees (if you have any) are conducting themselves. Perhaps an unbiased outside consultant would be in order.


I guess my 2nd line was not clear enough. I did not support him making a video. Or enjoying the misfortune of others.

However him burying cars has been done by other plowers before him and will be done by plowers after him.

So to follow your logic all those other people should be fired retro-actively and those future one's pre-actively.

Because as long as their will be storms with high snow falls and cars parked on city streets with no place to put them off the street before a storm hits, cars are going to get buried by plow trucks.

So if you think that burying a car with a plow truck is wrong then you can't plow the roads when their will be high snow fall amounts. Instead of you making money you will have to stay home and watch the snow melt.

You also fail to hear Dogg say they want me to push the snow more and there is no place left to push the snow except on top of the cars.

If Doggs boss and those in the city of Lowell insist that the snow got pushed to the point of burying cars then the blame for those cars getting buried has to go up the chain of command to the Mayor of that city.

Dogg did not make the decision to bury the cars.

Dogg is guilty of being stupid, laughing at the misfortune of others and of being politically uncorrect.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

32vld;1608352 said:


> I guess my 2nd line was not clear enough. I did not support him making a video. Or enjoying the misfortune of others.
> 
> However him burying cars has been done by other plowers before him and will be done by plowers after him.
> 
> ...


I quit.........

Wait, one question before I quit.

HOW THE F DO YOU FIRE SOMEONE BEFORE YOU HIRE THEM??????


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dogg, made a politically incorrect video and now is paying the price. He should have know better in this day in age to make fun of others even if he was doing his job correctly.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

32vld;1608059 said:


> There were no laws broken.
> 
> He is not the smartest tool in the shed, proof he put himself on youtube making fun of others misfortune.
> 
> ...


why you quoting me retread ?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

My bowtie;1608349 said:


> What a idiot...If he worked for me and did something like that I'd can him too.


onlt if you knew about the video .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ducaticorse;1608358 said:


> I quit.........
> 
> ?


I was wondering how long it would take you to finally give in.

You cannot reason with the unreasonable, hence your effort to convince those who choose to focus on dopey dog's plowing skill, and not his manners, or lack of I should say, is getting you nowhere. Now go ahead to your fridge, open up a beer, and watch some reality tv. That will make you feel better.....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1605564 said:


> So what if he enjoys it? The next driver is gonna do the same damn thing because there is no where else to put the snow. I laughed at the video, and I believe he shouldn't have been fired for plowing the cars in. Taking the video while driving? Maybe, but since when can someone be fired for enjoying their job?


Agreed, he didnt hit the cars, not like he went way out of his way to plow over a car and create a pile on top of it, like others said, no where to put the snow, they park in the street so they're going to get covered.. simple.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

ducaticorse;1608358 said:


> I quit.........
> 
> Wait, one question before I quit.
> 
> HOW THE F DO YOU FIRE SOMEONE BEFORE YOU HIRE THEM??????


hey ducati was that you stealing city of boston subs to help you out in cambridge????


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

siteworkplus;1608850 said:


> hey ducati was that you stealing city of boston subs to help you out in cambridge????


LOL, surprisingly enough, I didnt hear about that. What happened?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

ducaticorse;1608868 said:


> LOL, surprisingly enough, I didnt hear about that. What happened?


CH 7 i think

caught a city sub going over the bridge and working in camb

GPS tracker in the truck

Now their looking at everyone

they,ll find that guy in the river come spring


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

This has nothing to do with plowing in cars or driveways. It's about acting like an adult and a professional. Those of us that are older, look back at when we were kids. Do you remember any adults that had nose rings, neck tats, and shaved heads? I think I saw a guy in a circus like that once. And where does the fascination with swearing come from? I thought it was cool at one time, but then I turned 12 and came to my senses. This guy gives adults a bad name. I wouldn't hire him to do anything.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

siteworkplus;1608873 said:


> CH 7 i think
> 
> caught a city sub going over the bridge and working in camb
> 
> ...


*******, should have covered the transponder with some lead flashing. The city is reviewing all the transponder data, because some of the streets still were not passable like mid week, and there were contractors using private front yards as snow dumps... LOL, and I started getting calls an hour ater the blizzard concluded...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Camden;1605621 said:


> I'm surprised at how many people have come out in defense of that d-bag. "He's just doing his job...", "He enjoyed his job, what's so bad about that?". How about doing your job while not acting like an idiot?
> 
> *Not one of us could go up to our customers and talk to them the way he did.* I'm glad he got fired.


I don't think he was talking to anyone but him self in the video. He's probably one of their better drivers. I say give him his job back.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Spool it up;1608429 said:


> onlt if you knew about the video .


Hard not to....The dumb a$$ posted it on you tube and did a interview with the news. 
I agree he's prob a good driver, but you make my company look bad, your gone....


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

He reminds me of this video:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

SharpBlades;1609285 said:


> He reminds me of this video:


Oh man - that was bad - haha!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Right or wrong - I don't think he should of lost his job over this. He looked like he knew how to handle his truck and plow.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Right or wrong he shouldn't have lost his job? Perhaps the dumbest comment made in this thread so far....


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dog was just on fox talking to VB. one ****** talking to another ****** lol.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

wils5150;1609917 said:


> Dog was just on fox talking to VB. one ****** talking to another ****** lol.


LOL, just saw that...


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

What this whole thing has made me realize from reading forums connected to the news reports about this guy is that the majority of people don't understand that snow plows push the snow to the curb for a reason....to clear the roads. The general consensus is that he was plowing people in with malicious intent...going out of his way to plow in their cars and driveways. People seem to think that plow drivers can somehow plow the roads without plowing in their cars and driveways. Sure, if it's a rural area, there's not a lot of snow and you have a directional plow you can kick it the other way as you cross a driveway, but in general it's just not practical, especially in the aftermath of a blizzard.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

darryl g;1610009 said:


> What this whole thing has made me realize from reading forums connected to the news reports about this guy is that the majority of people don't understand that snow plows push the snow to the curb for a reason....to clear the roads. The general consensus is that he was plowing people in with malicious intent...going out of his way to plow in their cars and driveways. People seem to think that plow drivers can somehow plow the roads without plowing in their cars and driveways. Sure, if it's a rural area, there's not a lot of snow and you have a directional plow you can kick it the other way as you cross a driveway, but in general it's just not practical, especially in the aftermath of a blizzard.


I disagree. The general consensus is that people on this thread THINK the problem that the public, and BUSINESS owners have with this guy is that he was plowing in cars and drives with malicious intent. That is NOT the case. What IS the issue here, which I have failed miserably to get through to several of the THICK skulls on this thread, is that the action of posting the video publicly, and then doing voluntary news conferences regarding the video while being under the employ of someone else's company was COMPLETELY WRONG and UNPROFESSIONAL. AGAIN, this HAS ZERO, ZIP, NADA, NOT A FAHKING THING TO DO WITH HIS PLOWING.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

ducaticorse;1610018 said:


> I disagree. The general consensus is that people on this thread THINK the problem that the public, and BUSINESS owners have with this guy is that he was plowing in cars and drives with malicious intent. That is NOT the case. What IS the issue here, which I have failed miserably to get through to several of the THICK skulls on this thread, is that the action of posting the video publicly, and then doing voluntary news conferences regarding the video while being under the employ of someone else's company was COMPLETELY WRONG and UNPROFESSIONAL. AGAIN, this HAS ZERO, ZIP, NADA, NOT A FAHKING THING TO DO WITH HIS PLOWING.


Bingo.

I don't plow as a business although I am thinking of expanding into that area next winter. That being said I am a business owner as well. I am upfront with my employees and sub contractors about them needing to present themselves in a decent manner at all times because their actions reflect back on the company. If they make the news for something good, I'll give them a pat on the back. If they make the news for something bad, they may as well not even come to work the next day because they will not have a job the next day. Same goes if they are convicted of anything worse than a traffic citation.

The reality of it is, even if your the best in the world at what you do, if you come across as a tool your not going to fair well in business, and if your an employee that comes across as a tool it will effect your boss in one way or another. Especially in a business environment like the one I operate in that relies more on a handshake and your word than contracts.

The way Dogg presented himself had the potential to create a huge impact on his bosses bottom line. Its the same effect as having an employee who continually breaks equipment. They cost you money not make you money so you replace them. His boss is practicing damage control plain and simple.

The reality of it is, had there been no audio, or had he said basically the same stuff in a less offensive manner, nobody would have been up in arms and this would be a non issue.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree his attitude in the video was terrible and he deserved to be repremanded.

The interviews with the people on his route took the cake though. People saying how it's discouraging after they get done shoveling their driveway only to have Dogg push the snow back in :realmad:

Really? It's pretty simple physics, if I have a RH plow/RH wing where to you think the snow will end up? This was a problem exacerbated by public outcry that this guy was intentionally trying to plow them in. Like I said I used to get pissy looks all the time, the snow is going one way, towards the curb!!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

ducaticorse;1610018 said:


> I disagree. The general consensus is that people on this thread THINK the problem that the public, and BUSINESS owners have with this guy is that he was plowing in cars and drives with malicious intent. That is NOT the case. What IS the issue here, which I have failed miserably to get through to several of the THICK skulls on this thread, is that the action of posting the video publicly, and then doing voluntary news conferences regarding the video while being under the employ of someone else's company was COMPLETELY WRONG and UNPROFESSIONAL. AGAIN, this HAS ZERO, ZIP, NADA, NOT A FAHKING THING TO DO WITH HIS PLOWING.


Well, I've read literally hundreds of comments from the public and I disagree. Many, many of them think that he should somehow avoid plowing in those illegally parked cars and their driveways. And I get your point about his video just fine. But if he'd posted that video without sound people would still be up in arms because they're plain ignorant of what a plow truck can and can't do. Just turn the blade the other way they say.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

darryl g;1610086 said:


> Well, I've read literally hundreds of comments from the public and I disagree. Many, many of them think that he should somehow avoid plowing in those illegally parked cars and their driveways. And I get your point about his video just fine. But if he'd posted that video without sound people would still be up in arms because they're plain ignorant of what a plow truck can and can't do. Just turn the blade the other way they say.


These are the same people who would file a lawsuit against the city if an ambulance/firetruck couldn't make it to their house in an emergency because the roads weren't wide enough.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW, Dogg had a 12 foot Frink wedge plow on that truck. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's a fixed plow that can't be angled from the cab at all, i.e. fixed in position.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

I worked for the DPW for 5 years and pushing back is something we must do and people know this. but what He did was make a bad situation worse. yup he was doing a good job but that video make the company look bad no doubt about it. image is everything nowaday. heck we had a local plow guy doing residential driveways. this guy went out and plowed 1 inch of snowin 40 degree weather. needless to say most of his accounts droped him. I asked my neighbor why he got rid of him and his answer was he didnt think the guy was professional, moral of the story is professionalism and image matter.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

darryl g;1610094 said:


> BTW, Dogg had a 12 foot Frink wedge plow on that truck. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's a fixed plow that can't be angled from the cab at all, i.e. fixed in position.


It was a fixed angle plow and I agree with you that people think he was being a d$ckhead for the way he plowed. They were right about him being a d$ckhead but it was for his mouth.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

ducaticorse;1610018 said:


> I disagree. The general consensus is that people on this thread THINK the problem that the public, and BUSINESS owners have with this guy is that he was plowing in cars and drives with malicious intent. That is NOT the case. What IS the issue here, which I have failed miserably to get through to several of the THICK skulls on this thread, is that the action of posting the video publicly, and then doing voluntary news conferences regarding the video while being under the employ of someone else's company was COMPLETELY WRONG and UNPROFESSIONAL. AGAIN, this HAS ZERO, ZIP, NADA, NOT A FAHKING THING TO DO WITH HIS PLOWING.


What's up with belittling everyone with a different opinion than you? I mean, I actually agree with you but you asked what people thought when you started this thread and you tear everyone a new one that doesn't agree with you and keep repeating the same thing again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again

I think we get where you stand.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

nepatsfan;1610470 said:


> What's up with belittling everyone with a different opinion than you? I mean, I actually agree with you but you asked what people thought when you started this thread and you tear everyone a new one that doesn't agree with you and keep repeating the same thing again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again
> 
> I think we get where you stand.


FinallyThumbs Up


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

MikeA5150;1610478 said:


> FinallyThumbs Up


What line is he standing in and what are they giving away?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

nepatsfan;1610470 said:


> What's up with belittling everyone with a different opinion than you? I mean, I actually agree with you but you asked what people thought when you started this thread and you tear everyone a new one that doesn't agree with you and keep repeating the same thing again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again,again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again
> 
> I think we get where you stand.


What can I say? It's an on going discussion! I do see your point though, as I've tried to bite my tongue several times. Some people's thought process just blows my mind. I don't mind at all being told to shut up if I'm beating a dead horse, but this thread has been kept alive by those who still don't understand what this guy did wrong. Shame on me I suppose for trying to make them understand???? And if it bothers you THAAAAAAAAAAAT much, you don't have to click on the thread anymore, now do you?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

ducaticorse;1610495 said:


> What can I say? It's an on going discussion! I do see your point though, as I've tried to bite my tongue several times. Some people's thought process just blows my mind. I don't mind at all being told to shut up if I'm beating a dead horse, but this thread has been kept alive by those who still don't understand what this guy did wrong. Shame on me I suppose for trying to make them understand???? And if it bothers you THAAAAAAAAAAAT much, you don't have to click on the thread anymore, now do you?


Just sayin, like I said, I agree with you. It doesn't really bother me, it's a discussion, right? Just asking a question. I think that is the thing, everyone does understand where you stand.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

nepatsfan;1610464 said:


> It was a fixed angle plow and I agree with you that people think he was being a d$ckhead for the way he plowed. They were right about him being a d$ckhead but it was for his mouth.


Nope...wedge, according to Dogg himself.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

darryl g;1610526 said:


> Nope...wedge, according to Dogg himself.


well either way....no choices. It's not like he had a power angle

edit
I just watched the video again- I don't think it was a wedge. He pans really far to the left and you can't see any plow there. I think it was a fixed angle plow, regardless of what dogg says. I don't know why they would use a wedge plow to push back at the end of a storm and the roll coming off that thing leads me to believe it wasn't. I have been wrong before.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

nepatsfan;1610547 said:


> well either way....no choices. It's not like he had a power angle
> 
> edit
> I just watched the video again- I don't think it was a wedge. He pans really far to the left and you can't see any plow there. I think it was a fixed angle plow, regardless of what dogg says. I don't know why they would use a wedge plow to push back at the end of a storm and the roll coming off that thing leads me to believe it wasn't. I have been wrong before.


I can't find it now but someone asked about the rig and he said it was an 88 Mack all wheel drive with a 12 Frink wedge plow that stood 5 feet tall at the ends. I agree, that's the kind of rig they'd be opening up the roads with not pushing back piles, but in the aftermath of a blizzard you use what you've got. He probably was mostly opening roads, but once that was done....


----------

